# ZR Team 29 7.0 2014 -> bessere Scheibenbremsen + Beläge



## laurin1984 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre es möglich, größere Scheibenbremsen einzubauen?
Falls nicht, welche Scheibenbremsen und Beläge sind für dieses Fahrrad die Besten?

P.S. Wie stelle ich mein Tacho auf den richtigen Radumfang ein? Laufräder und Reifen habe ich nicht gewechselt.

Gruß


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Wieso willst du andere Scheiben? Wie du dein Tacho einstellst steht in der Gebrauchsanweisung von deinem Tacho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laurin1984 (24. Mai 2014)

Einfach um noch bessere Verzögerungswerte zu haben. Hatte das Gefühl, dass Berg ab bei ~50km/h die Scheiben nicht mehr so recht konnten.

Laut Radon HP hat mein Fahrrad diese Reifen" Schwalbe Smart Sam, Draht 28 x 2.25"
Steht 28 nicht für Zoll? Dabei ist es doch ein 29 Zoll Fahrrad?!


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2014)

Bitte google mal nach Tacho Radumfang einstellen. Das geht schneller als es hier zum x ten mal aufzuschreiben


----------



## laurin1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Radumfang hat geklappt...war relativ einfach.

Aber kommen wir zum Thema Scheibenbremsen + Beläge zurück.

Welche könnte ich einbauen?


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Du kannst Shimano XT Bremsen einbauen. Die aktuell sorglosesten Bremsen mit top Bremswirkung. Gibt es überall für 150 Euro zu kaufen (komplett set). Fehlen noch die XT Scheiben, die kosten so um die 28 Euro pro Stück. Dann hast Du was standfestes mit sehr guter Bremskraft. Das wird auch an den teureren TOP Bikes für 2000 Euro aufwärts verbaut.

Alternativ, auch sehr gut, sind die Shimano SLX. Etwas günstiger als die XT. Bremsen auch sehr gut. Sind etwas schwerer. Aber als top Einstiegsbremse sehr zu empfehlen. In jedem Fall 100 mal besser als Deine derzeit verbaute.


----------



## laurin1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Nur die Scheiben + Beläge zu wechseln bringt also nichts?!


----------



## laurin1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Was würde ich denn noch für meine alte Bremsanlage bekommen?!
(ca 250 km drauf)


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Du kannst doch googeln...was kostet Deine derzeitige Bremsanlage neu ? Dann rechne mal minus 50%, dann weißte was Du bekommst.

Hast Du Deine derzeitige Bremsanlage schon ordentlich eingebremst ? Die eigentlich Bremsleistung kommt erst nach der Einbremsphase.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Ja es würde etwas bringen eine größere Scheibe zu montieren und auch andere Beläge. Aber ob sich das so lohnt bei der grundlegend günstigen Bremslanlage ist halt so die Frage. Scheiben kosten dennoch 60 Euro zusammen und Beläge kosten nochmal 30 Euro (vorne und hinten zusammen) sind schon 90 Euro.


----------



## laurin1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Hat nun 250 km runter.

Bringt eine neue Disc + Beläge nichts an mehr Bremskraft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Alternativ kannst auch SLX Scheiben nehmen, doe kosten weniger. Mußt halt mal bei Bike-Discount auf der Homepage schnorcheln. Ich würde nur Shimano SLX oder XT empfehlen weil diese grundlegend Sorgenfrei sind. Egal ob nur die Scheibe oder komplette Anlage.


----------



## laurin1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Wollte am Mittwoch sowieso nochmal nach Bonn fahren. Meine Freundin braucht nun auch ein MTB ;-)

Also reichen erstmal die XT Scheiben. Welche Beläge sind dazu empfehlenswert?

Danke ;-)


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

wenn du eh nach bonn fährst frag doch die experten vorort.


----------

